# Hey Loy aka Shad Slinger



## BingoHump (May 15, 2008)

Loy it sounds like you have been criticized rescently for posting to many reports on this board. Untill people really speak up you will never know exactly how you have affected other peoples lives. We have never met but I would like to shake your hand one day and personally thankyou for generating enough interest and curiosity about beatiful Lake Livingston that has now led me to owning my own place on the lake. I live 7 miles from the salt water and have fished more than most all of my life. But I started watching you guys on the Freshwater board and saw how much fun you were having and the fact that you were willing to share information that allowed families to enjoy success on the water impressed me more than you will ever know. I look forward to the coming days that I will enjoy with my grandchildren teaching them to enjoy the outdoors like we were all taught at a young age and allowed us to get to where we are now. I really encourage you to be true to yourself and do what makes you happy knowing you will never please everyone all the time. I allways say''When they are gossiping about me they are cutting someone else some slack''. Now lets get back to what we enjoy and thats seeing some good reports and pics. Thanks again Loy


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think the issue has been dealt with, and I appreciate your nod to the sharing I do with the freshwater board. 
It is a lot of fun to be able to meet new people and talk about fishing trips where they felt they were there, lol!
It has been great posting here, and I will again from time to time, but I'm ready to see what the other members are doing on the water now.
Come on folks, I know it was the last week before deer season, so some of you slipped off and got a last lick in fishing, let's see the reports!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I am out there......got my heater ready now.....


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

BingoHump said:


> Loy it sounds like you have been criticized rescently for posting to many reports on this board. Untill people really speak up you will never know exactly how you have affected other peoples lives. We have never met but I would like to shake your hand one day and personally thankyou for generating enough interest and curiosity about beatiful Lake Livingston that has now led me to owning my own place on the lake. I live 7 miles from the salt water and have fished more than most all of my life. But I started watching you guys on the Freshwater board and saw how much fun you were having and the fact that you were willing to share information that allowed families to enjoy success on the water impressed me more than you will ever know. I look forward to the coming days that I will enjoy with my grandchildren teaching them to enjoy the outdoors like we were all taught at a young age and allowed us to get to where we are now. I really encourage you to be true to yourself and do what makes you happy knowing you will never please everyone all the time. I allways say''When they are gossiping about me they are cutting someone else some slack''. Now lets get back to what we enjoy and thats seeing some good reports and pics. Thanks again Loy


Fact is, a lot of us tune in to see what is going on on Lake Livingston, especially us weekenders. Loy has been the information guru since I've been on this board, and I will really really miss his wisdom and updates. I had some great fishing due to his updates and learned many things. Big shoes to fill.

Loy if you want to open a pay for view report site, I would sign up.


----------



## ChampionOwner (Jan 27, 2010)

Not a Lake Livingston report, but I did put in at 7:30am on Lake Houston and caught 9 bass by 10:00am. It was my best day on Lake Houston so far as 4 of them went 3 1/2lbs or better. All fish were caught on topwater, nothing like catching a solid 4lb bass on topwater. I didnt get to take any pictures since I was fishing lonesome.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You won't be lonesome anymore, you're on 2 Cool. Welcome!!! Ease on up I-59 and fish the mighty Lake Livingston. We'll all give you hints to get you started!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Fact is, a lot of us tune in to see what is going on on Lake Livingston, especially us weekenders. Loy has been the information guru since I've been on this board, and I will really really miss his wisdom and updates. I had some great fishing due to his updates and learned many things. Big shoes to fill.
> 
> Loy if you want to open a pay for view report site, I would sign up.


If you are interested send me an email to

[email protected]


----------

